# Google- Easing IBS with Enteric-Coated Peppermint Oil - About - News & Issues



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Easing IBS with Enteric-Coated Peppermint Oil*
*About - News & Issues*
For the estimated 55 million Americans who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), everyday symptoms like pain, cramping, bloating, and gas can considerably weaken quality of life. For help in soothing such symptoms, many patients rely on natural *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

